# Stopover in the Peak District



## hazelpin (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi there.  We are new to this site.  Any good stopovers in the Peak District that we could try sometime this week  Cheers!  we have a Swift Sundance 590 and this is our first van.  Have done a few miles in it up to now and been to France for 6 weeks in the summer.  Already booked for next year as it was only £22 RETURN - bargain!


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Nov 26, 2008)

*welcome*

welcome to the wildys, great bunch on here.
ask away, someone usually comes along with an answer
happy days

weez
Tony


----------



## jimmnlizz (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Hazelpin, welcome aboard!  We use the old road out of Castleton, it's a dead end but if you go right to the top, . by the bus turn round, you will be ok! One more place is at the opposite end of the same road, under Mam Tor, on the way to Blue John Cavern!  Lots of places to stop and it's a dead end, again, so quiet.  Go to FORUM JUMP at the bottom of this page and click on "Derbyshire."   All of the wild camping spots are here!    JIM!!


----------



## hazelpin (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for that.  trying to find my way round so apologies if things don't go quite right!


----------



## jimmnlizz (Nov 26, 2008)

No need for apologies!  Just click on anything and find out how things work!!  Don't worry........you can't break anything!!  If there is something you can't find.....................ASK...............don't be frightened.........we won't bite!    JIM!!


----------



## hazelpin (Nov 26, 2008)

Just noticed you are in Lancs too!  we are Cleveleys - moved here from Manchester 2 years ago


----------



## hymercamper (Nov 26, 2008)

I also use the same stretch at Castleton as Jimmnlizz  there's Monsall Edge near Bakewell ,pub with good food as well ,Matlock Bath its ok on the station car park and Cromford Bason next village down
Rob


----------



## hazelpin (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for suggestions.  May see you all up there!


----------



## cipro (Nov 26, 2008)

hazelpin said:


> Hi there. We are new to this site. Any good stopovers in the Peak District that we could try sometime this week  Cheers! we have a Swift Sundance 590 and this is our first van. Have done a few miles in it up to now and been to France for 6 weeks in the summer. Already booked for next year as it was only £22 RETURN - bargain!


 
There's a couple of places in castleton near the cavens dont't now the road numbers sorry


----------



## cipro (Nov 26, 2008)

Have a look here Its a quiet spot and only a pulliin but is ok.

picky spot  cars had gone by 18.30


----------



## hymercamper (Nov 26, 2008)

cipro said:


> Have a look here Its a quiet spot and only a pulliin but is ok.
> 
> Thats where i usually stop nice and quiet and nice view on a summer morning
> Rob


----------

